# anybody ever lose their touch?



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

So as the title states, I feel as if I am losing my ability to shoot, a couple months ago I was shooting purely instinctive and hitting a hanging gatorade bottle cap almost every time from thirty feet. Now when I shoot I hit it maybe three out of ten times, but aiming with the lollipop method I can get 6 to 7 out of ten. Just can't seem to shake this funk I have found myself in. Does thus happen to anybody else? If I had a video recorder I would post a video so people could have a better idea of my shooting style and maybe give some advice lol. Maybe I just need to take some time off and come back with a fresh mind.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

What is the lolipop method?


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Holding gangster style and putting the target right on top of the left fork, just what I have always called it.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Chapman, it happens to me when I shoot too much. It helps to take a step back, find a different shooter and a different target for a while. Change things up, or just take a break for a day or 2. Come back refreshed and ready to tag some targets.

Most of all, keep it fun and it will never get old.

Todd


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks wolf, I think I will do just that, I have a whole lot of sumac forks to work on. Guess I will take the next few days off and get cracking on some more naturals.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes it happens to me two that's why I have so many shooting styles so a can pic one that will work for me.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I sorta just take a break for a day if that happens. I find that my abilities magically come back after a day of not shooting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The answer is within your post. Get back to shooting purely instinctive.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

In my case I frequently and the common factor is that I'm thinking too much or afraid to fail, then I decide that I do not care what happens, I stare at the target; If this does not work, it's time of making slingshots.

Another technique of cerebral gimnacia, is throwing a bit before sleep


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

treefork said:


> The answer is within your post. Get back to shooting purely instinctive.


I don't think that will be my fix tree fork, I lost it when that is all I was doing, which is why I started trying to aim like when I first started shooting. By the way, I saw your pfs video turn and burn... Extremely impressed to say the least! Are you a instinctive shooter?


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Yes it happens to me two that's why I have so many shooting styles so a can pic one that will work for me.


Maybe I will try that, just use what ever seems to be working for me that day, I set cans up all along the rail road tracks today for my morning walk and nailed each one from various heights and distances except for one, wasted ten marbles on it and moved to the next one lol. Aiming the whole time btw, weird.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

ChapmanHands said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is within your post. Get back to shooting purely instinctive.
> ...


Shooting is 99 % mental. You have to get your thoughts right .Only you can do that. I shoot a combination of both instinct and aim. Like you said. You had it and lost it. Now get it back but don't try so hard. Let it happen. Kind of like this account http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32620-finally-ive-stopped-aiming/


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Alternative to taking a break whip up a fresh band set and resume shooting. I feel sometimes having the same set on too long is half the problem.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I get that way too. I just switch out the target. Usually to cans, I call them my confidence booster. Or simply something bigger than what you were shooting. After a bunch of hits you can start aiming smaller on the can. Like treefork said, shooting is very mental. Whether you switch targets or take a few day break your just refocusing your mind.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well I went through it big time. Almost made me quit. Go to a larger target-I mean something three times or four times as big as your original target. Stand closer then normal,relax and then start shooting. Do it this way for a few days,then gradually move back,keeping the target size the same. Once you get too 10 meters (or your usual distance) then gradually reduce the size of the target by 25% and then shoot for a week-then another 25% etc. See if that helps. Another thing is a change of style. Try a Starship,or use Butterfly,or hold the slingshot on an angle instead of horizontal. I did a whole section on this called"Target Panic". I think it's pinned in General discussion. Check it out. I know what you'e going through. It is not a pleasurable experience. Happens to professional Archers also. You're not alone.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you guys for all the support and advice, I was planning on taking a few days off to just work on some naturals, but couldn't resist the urge to shoot. I switched to completely gangster style, instead of the usual 45ish degree tilt, and bam, started nailing everything I was wanting to hit. So I guess I will stick to this style for now and work my way back to shooting instinctive someday possibly.

Once again everybody, thank you for the support, advice and tips. I have a strong feeling my slump would have lasted much longer otherwise.

Ialso walk away with new found knowledge on what to do in the future, from letting my brain get the best of me all the way to just tweaking my usual and comfortable shooting methods.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

practice dont go fork to fork stick with a primary elastic on bands like latex ot tbg or looped tubes etc try different targets ground effct tin can plinking from a tree


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is the plan crap shot, just made another sumac natural a week ago that is gorgeous and will not be going to a new home. All the rest of my ss will be sold or given to friends. Then if I ever want another one to switch it up, I'll make another. But for now I need to keep everything as consistent as possible.


----------

